
Ask HN: Interest in Discrete Optimization Course - lambdacalc
Hello folks,<p>I am thinking of putting together an online course which goes over the fundamentals of discrete optimization in the context of the traveling salesman problem. While there is a lot of focus on machine learning nowadays, I feel optimization and the set of tools it provides is often ignored and is a wonderful teaching ground for both physics-inspired heuristics as well as techniques in parallel programming.<p>I was curious to see if there was general interest in such a course and if there are specific mathematical or technical topics that people would find interesting to learn.<p>Thanks!
======
manglav
I would be very interested!

------
m2n037
Will be very interested.

